# Change in global period for 12001-12018



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 27, 2011)

As of January 1, 2011, the global days for simple repairs (*12001-12018*) has changed from 10 global days to *0*.  I've gotten some feedback that there is a possibility that we can charge for a suture removal for Medicare patient's...yes, I said Medicare.  I'm still researching this but wondered if anyone else has heard anything.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 27, 2011)

I have not heard this but will look and see what I can find.  If this is true then the suture removal would be billable with an ov.  But the problem will be repairs performed in the ED, and the patient is sent to the PCP for removal.  The PCP will now have to know if the repair was simple or more than to know if they should use the ov code or the repair code with the 55 modifier.  But then again they need to know the repair code to apply the 55 modifier so it is probably a moot point.  I am just thinking outloud again!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Debra...Let me know what you find out.


----------



## goldejoa (Feb 22, 2011)

Does anyone have a link where I can find the info on the global changes?  I am drowning in the CMS website trying to find out. thanks


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 22, 2011)

http://edocket.access.gpo.gov/2011/pdf/2010-33264.pdf

Starts around page 15.  Last column provides the global days.


----------



## goldejoa (Feb 22, 2011)

Rebecca- thank you so much!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 22, 2011)

You're welcome~


----------

